# Please Critique our jumping :)



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Here is the video that was side ways, I fxed it  please tell me what you think! He tends to have a good go botton to the jump only to then become a slug right beofre the jump. We troted this becuase he has buldged his shoulder out at a gate and there was horse being worked ona 20 meter circle so I braught him back to trot from a good canter as to not fight with him or change anything to drastically (I tend to really get busy with my hands and stiffen my arms)

So what do you think, what can I do to help him? What can I do to improve myself? 

I will be adding more videos as I getthe at the right angle and not sideways!:shock:


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Here is another video I got fixed 
This is sopposed to be the 3 stride, I had to workon this line alot cause he wouldnt get the impusion we needed and then would just go flat to the jump about 4 strides away making me really work hard to jump correctly....this is somthing new he is doing. We just braught him back into jumping from awhile off to work more the basics


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Well now my comp. is being so dumb it wont do anything with my videos so thats all you get for right now, just the one


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

_diagnol diagnol diagnol diagnol_

If you're asking him to trot a jump, make sure he trots all the way to the base without adding that extra canter stride. He seemed a bit unorganized and unsure, but he's green, right? That's normal. Also, unless you asked for it, don't let him canter after the jump. Again, if you want to trot, he must trot unless you ask otherwise. (not saying you didn't, just putting it out there)


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

He had been going at the jump all wrong beofre this and was wiggly a bit under me, there was alot going on in that ride, some one lunging a very hot horse right beofre my turn to go to the jump (thats why I troted it) A huge hay semi was unloading hay at the other end of the area on the ouside (very diestracting) and a horse who was being handwalked was freaking out all within this video lol So condiering all that I thoaght he did pretty good but I tottaly get what you mean!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Here!! Two more Videos AHAA!
Same jump but I cantering to it!





 

This one is of us going through a line, sopposed to be a 3 stride I kept forgetting to ount what we got cause I was getting him forward GR


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Bumping! 
I really would like to hear what you have to say, went to the trouble of fixing the videos!

Bump bump bump
more videos coming from this weeks lesson that is tomarrow!


----------



## LynnF (Jun 1, 2011)

It seems like he is hesitating a bit before jumping and even broke to a trot stride before the one in the first video. Use your seat and your legs to keep him moving forward. It seems like you are giving up your leg position when going in to two point. Try and keep your leg on and keep him moving forward as you come to the jump. It is hard to tell from the video as my computer wouldnt let me make it bigger but it looks like you are not giving much of a release over the jump, this could be causing some of his hesitation. Try and work on giving more of a release by moving your hands further up his neck as you come in to your two point. You don't have to throw your hands at him but give him enough rein that you are not catching him in the mouth as he jumps.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

LyynF-

I explained he was quitting on me right before the jump and was causing me to really use my leg, he was so wishy washy about it the reason for my short realse is because he would either go correctly or stop short and drop to a trot. He has suddenly become EXTREMLY lazy and the only thoaght we have on it is that he adjusted to thenew barn REALLLY well lol During this ride i had to really just in his own dream land, lazy, buldging his shoulder at the gates super bad then trying to run through the bit and my half halts to bring him back to pretend he didnt really know how to go ver a 2ft jump...leaving me very frustrated, we did end on a good note though!

ANYONE ELSE COMMONE CALLING THOSE NIGHT OWLS!! COme look and really be harsh! Iv only been back into good lessons for the past 2 months now!!!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

The second video he's very unsure about his foot placement. He brakes into a trot and stumbles through it a bit unorganized. But, again he's green. SO it is your job to help him place his feet. Adjust his striding a bit. Or maybe adjust the spacing of the pole. You also got left behind. He seemed to have no idea where to take his spot, so he just took it and left you behind. You need to ride him all the way to the jump, don't let him make any decisions yet. 
I like the third video a lot, although you may've cut the first jump a tad close, but i wouldn't call it a chip.


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

To be honest, I think your striding is off for the poles and 3 stride. You're three stride is REALLY long... Had you collected him right off the fence, you could have made a nicer 4 stride. 

He really has a nice cadence coming to a fence, which makes me think his flat work is coming along well. You need to ride right to the fence. 5 strides out you should be focusing on your spot and adjusting him as such to teach him where to meet the fence. Right now you're getting to close and are going to create a chipper. 

I would recommend using a placing pole to bounce him into the right spot, so you get it right... especially if you have difficulty seeing distances. There's a great exercise that you can do with ground poles, placing them at distances where you can get a long 3 or shortish 4 as would come around a corner and down the long rail. When you hit it right, you know cause it goes smoothly. It will teach you how to collect/extend to meet distances and see them.


----------



## Tamibunny (Jan 14, 2011)

I think hes coming along nicely! I like his expression coming up to the jumps. He has a plesant way of going. A bit wiggly like you said but he has a nice and rythmical even stride. Personally I dont mind when a green horse breaksfrom trot to a canter and 'takes me to the jump". But there is a fine line between that and rushing. 
He is trying very hard for you and I think he is looking for a bit of reassurance and help at the bottom of the jump. I think a canter pole, set a stride out from the fence is a great idea. It will help his learn where the correct spot to leave the ground is and it will also help you to remember to close your leg to give him that little extra push, which is what I think he's looking for. 
Keep the updates coming


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you! 
just posted three new videos from this weeks lesson, and he was soo good, really forward, not as wiggly and really got the striding better! Check them out and tell me what you think!?


----------

